# Zombie guts!!



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

ok, I'm almost done with my zombie costume!! This time I'm using polyurethane foam (you can get a ~10 Dollar can at Home Depot). It's all about texture and of course the paint will give you that I'm-feeling-like-throwing-up look!!








This is me holding the piece, no pun intended.








This is a closer look of the polyurethane foam.








SUGGESTION: (Safety first, use glasses and gloves) Apply the can of foam on a cardboard, plastic or something, don't apply it directly to your floor 'cause it'll leave a nasty stain. Just go crazy, remember it's messed up guts. The foam will increase it's size as it dries; leave 'bout 10 minutes and poke with a stick to make different textures!! GO LOCO on that!! Let it dry for one day to another. Be careful not to "break it" when it's completly dried and when taking it off the cardboard, plastic or whataever you're using (maybe someone has a better suggestion to peel this off easier). Apply any type of paint with red, mixed with white and black to play with different red tones. I used latex paint, it'll give you that "wet" look.

Whatever you do, please leave some foam to fix that leak you're wife's been complaining for quite some time!!








Have fun!!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Wax paper makes peeling it off really easy! I usually just lay a piece down on an old cookie sheet, I'm sure any flat surface works.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Grossness achieved, very nice.


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment DarkPassenger!! 
Cool!! I'll try the wax paper myself!! Thanks for the tip, man!!


----------

